# Best looking snake I've seen



## spilota_variegata (May 29, 2007)

It's been several months since I've posted this pic but I thought since there have been many new members join since, I'd post the pic of the most beautiful snake I've ever seen. Please post pics of snakes you consider to be beautiful also


----------



## cobb (May 29, 2007)

is that an albino carpet?


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2007)

cobb said:


> is that an albino carpet?




No, its aBall Python.


----------



## eladidare (May 29, 2007)

its a leucistic ball python


----------



## eladidare (May 29, 2007)

is that one of bob clarks??? they go for about $75,000 us dont they?


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 29, 2007)

I can never remember. I know it's leucistic but that's about all. Someone on this site once told me but I'm old and forget things easily


----------



## jamesr (May 29, 2007)

i like gtps more


----------



## cyclamen (May 29, 2007)

gotta agree with you david that is the most gorgeous snake out there.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 29, 2007)

wow spilota.. that is a really gorgeous snake.. i can see why u love it..
now u make my favourite look shabby..:cry: 
Well.. this was my favourite..


----------



## oxyranus (May 29, 2007)

nice albino ball but i think id also prefer a GTP any day.From what ive heard ball pythons dont have much personality compared to our ausie snakes.


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2007)

It's actually leucistic not albino. I kept Ball Pythons years ago and they are a great snake, I'm not sure how much personality a snake can actually have ?


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 29, 2007)

either of these would do.. or a jag..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 29, 2007)

*honestly...???*



oxyranus said:


> nice albino ball but i think id also prefer a GTP any day.From what ive heard ball pythons dont have much personality compared to our ausie snakes.



Oxy.. im wondering if that cood possibily be true..?? cos i wood think that a snake is a snake where ever they are from.. and they all have the makings as individuals.. wif their own personalities..
I am open to new ideas.. so if there is some way to prove ur statement.. i wood like to see it..??
Very curious about this one.. and as i am fairly new to snakes.. i really have no idea if this is a correct statement.. and wood like input from some experienced herpers???
Cheers
Hoppa


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2007)

Its name is "Lucy"


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 29, 2007)

sorry i played with that photo and cant find the origional this one is pretty too.


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2007)

Blood pythons are rather neat.


----------



## oxyranus (May 29, 2007)

Balls are very boaring. no activity at all. compared to the aussie snakes they are a brick.That was a post by retication a herper from america who has exotics and exotics.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 29, 2007)

the second one i posted is called fred he can be a bit of a sad sack sometimes.. and talk jesus..dont get me started..


----------



## oxyranus (May 29, 2007)

meant and aussie snakes as well not exotics twice


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 29, 2007)

Australis said:


> Blood pythons are rather neat.


neat?? i hate to have to impress u lol.


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 29, 2007)

I was always under the impression that the leuistic mutation was mostly lethal shortly after birth...especially in the case of mamals...wow imagine a leuistic Human...almost see through.
anyway jsut google it they have heaps, found a cute leuistic cobra.
can someone also PM me the genetics of the leuistic mutation...i know every other sort just not this
http://www.diamondreptile.com/baby_leucistic_monacled1.jpg


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2007)

Mmm, yes I have never heard of snakes from different places having different personalities. I have kept many different species of pythons on and off for 30 odd years and can't say I have noticed any that had more or less or indeed any personality. 



Hoppa1874 said:


> Oxy.. im wondering if that cood possibily be true..?? cos i wood think that a snake is a snake where ever they are from.. and they all have the makings as individuals.. wif their own personalities..
> I am open to new ideas.. so if there is some way to prove ur statement.. i wood like to see it..??
> Very curious about this one.. and as i am fairly new to snakes.. i really have no idea if this is a correct statement.. and wood like input from some experienced herpers???
> Cheers
> Hoppa


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2007)

Some species seem to produce viable leucistics quite regualarly and in other species they seem to rarely survive. They can look nice but I prefer most albinos because they still have pigment whereas the leucistics lack all pigment. 



TANN-MANN said:


> I was always under the impression that the leuistic mutation was mostly lethal shortly after birth...especially in the case of mamals...wow imagine a leuistic Human...almost see through.
> anyway jsut google it they have heaps, found a cute leuistic cobra.
> can someone also PM me the genetics of the leuistic mutation...i know every other sort just not this
> http://www.diamondreptile.com/baby_leucistic_monacled1.jpg


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 29, 2007)

thanx boa..


----------



## bredli84 (May 29, 2007)

how about a rhinoceros viper?


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2007)

Now thats is a snake!!!!!!


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2007)

Agreed, they have got to be the No1 venomous snake. Just beautiful.


----------



## Moonfox (May 29, 2007)

Nice snakes! The leucistic looks like he's made of plastic, I'd have to touch him to believe he was real. I love the rainbow iradescense on the next on the list, (don't know what he is :lol: *is a noob*)

My favourite is the Sunglow boa, hands down. I always want what I can't have,


----------



## bredli84 (May 29, 2007)

Hey Moonfox, i think that one with the rainbow is a brazillian rainbow boa.


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 29, 2007)

boa said:


> Some species seem to produce viable leucistics quite regualarly and in other species they seem to rarely survive. They can look nice but I prefer most albinos because they still have pigment whereas the leucistics lack all pigment.


 
Thanks Ash,
to answer my own question about genetics, its the same as albinism, where it is a recessive gene involved, however heterozygotes display a lighter pigment then normal similar to hets of hypermelanistics


----------



## eladidare (May 29, 2007)

bob clark has some crazy lookin snakes... but im not a big fan of him at all!


----------



## bredli84 (May 29, 2007)

TANN-MANN said:


> Thanks Ash,
> to answer my own question about genetics, its the same as albinism, where it is a recessive gene involved, however heterozygotes display a lighter pigment then normal similar to hets of hypermelanistics



do you mean "hyPOmelanistic"?


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 29, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> do you mean "hyPOmelanistic"?


Nope.
Hypo's are reduced black pigment, while the hyper's are too much black pigment, hets of hypers are darker then normal


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 29, 2007)

sorry i'll be clearer.
if it was to carry the genes but not express the leuistic trait, it would have normal pigment but be alot lighter in colour.
this is the same for hypermalistics, if it was to carry the gene for hyper but not express it it would appear darker, this is not (i may be wrong) noticable with hypo's


----------



## slither (May 29, 2007)

wow that is a great snake gotta love the albinos


----------



## learning snake man (May 30, 2007)

boa said:


> It's actually leucistic not albino. I kept Ball Pythons years ago and they are a great snake, I'm not sure how much personality a snake can actually have ?


*hi i think people mix up temperment with personality with snakes like all mine have difrent temperments some snap a bit some a bit nervey, some like being handle so the temperments are diffrent but as for personality none display any or i would have them in a film and get rich i might even see if i could get it a job on tv as a game show host so if you thingk diffrent look up your words to find their meaning .Well the snake that talked to adam had personality but thay,s the only one i can think of and that was in a book just a story:lol: :lol: :lol: cheers*


----------



## B-Rock (May 30, 2007)

You always want what you can't have. We have some amazing looking snakes in Aust too.


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 30, 2007)

thats the most awsome snake ever !!!!


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

This is one of my favourites. it is a Green Bush Viper. i think they are gorgeous.


----------



## Hetty (May 30, 2007)

melgalea said:


> This is one of my favourites. it is a Green Bush Viper. i think they are gorgeous.



He's smiling!


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

hehe he is aye. he is so cute. i want one.


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

some more pics of the green bush viper. they are such nice looking snakes.


----------



## Hetty (May 30, 2007)

melgalea said:


> hehe he is aye. he is so cute. i want one.



Yah, bloody cute little snakies


----------



## Snakeaddict (May 30, 2007)

aussie snakes are the best i willl take a death adder any day insted of a Exotic any day of the week


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2007)

Those Bush Vipers are just amazing looking snakes.


----------



## waruikazi (May 30, 2007)

Gaboon vipers are my favourite by far

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g99/devon_za/dev_gabonica.jpg


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2007)

Yes I can see why, they are in a class of their own.


----------



## gold&black... (May 30, 2007)

The king is the best when it comes to venoms and the albino blood python...........


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

here is a beautiful photo taken by rob oliver of a horned viper,this guy takes the most amazing pics, ill put up a link to his site soon.


----------



## dragon_tail (May 30, 2007)

THIS is a HOT snake!

behold, the EYELASH VIPER- awsome head, awsome, colour, awsome scales!

http://petinfo.org/wallpaper/eyelash640.jpg
http://www.deepgreenphotography.com/june06feature00039.jpg
http://www.scienceviews.com/photo/browse/SIA1700.jpg

then again, not much out there beats the awsome looks, natural pose, and colour diversity of these beauties:
http://www.urbanreptiles.com/green_tree_python_J-peg.JPG
http://brentpressey.smugmug.com/photos/98155710-M.jpg
http://www.aquaticcritter.com/Reptile/Lisa_Powers_photos/GTP1.jpg
http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

http://www.ratelslangen.nl/
Check out these pics


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

gorgeous pic of the horned viper hey baz. will hav to check out his website. i love vipers. they are so cute.


----------



## eladidare (May 30, 2007)

gaboons rock! big fat buggers with massive fangs! wouldnt like to get tagged by one though


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2007)

It looks like a toy


----------



## bredli84 (May 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> here is a beautiful photo taken by rob oliver of a horned viper,this guy takes the most amazing pics, ill put up a link to his site soon.



yeah, thats a pretty cool pic. do u know what purpose the horns serve?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

> yeah, thats a pretty cool pic. do u know what purpose the horns serve?


ah, they might serve to protect the eyes, or they might help it camouflage,,, what ever they're for, they look hot.


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 30, 2007)

Vipers are cool, very good predators. They contain the fastest striking and longest fang snake in the world from memory.

I think the gaboon viper has 2.5inch long fangs as an adult and the saw-scaled viper is the fastest striking snake in the world but i can't remember the actual speed but it could tag you about 3 times within 1 second i think.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 30, 2007)

*>.<*



Moonfox said:


> Nice snakes! The leucistic looks like he's made of plastic, I'd have to touch him to believe he was real. I love the rainbow iradescense on the next on the list, (don't know what he is :lol: *is a noob*)
> 
> My favourite is the Sunglow boa, hands down. I always want what I can't have,



WOW!!


----------



## krusty (May 31, 2007)

very nice,they have some great looking ball pythons in th u.s hey.


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2007)

That's a Boa Constrictor.


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 31, 2007)

boa said:


> That's a Boa Constrictor.


LOL... One day they'll learn...
All of the boa's are beautiful, especially that one...


----------

